# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Alone in San Francisco

## Theresa

I'm leaving in a few days for a conference in San Francisco and decided to add a few days to the end of it.  What are some "can't miss" sites that I'll enjoy seeing despite being alone?  Merci en avance!

----------


## Dennis

Take the ferry to Sausalito. It's a nice ride and beautiful way to see the GG Bridge. Ride the streetcars. Walk thru Chinatown.

----------


## JEK

> Take the ferry to Sausalito. It's a nice ride and beautiful way to see the GG Bridge. Ride the streetcars. Walk thru Chinatown.



Also go up Telegraph Hill and see the city from the Coit Tower. Twin Peaks is also a fabulous vista. While walking Chinatown, continue and have lunch at Molinari's deli and then an espresso at Stella across the street. Hike on down to the Embarcadero and enjoy an Irish coffee at the Buena Vista.

----------


## GayleR

Hey Theresa,
I've been in San Fran on my own a few times. I really enjoy walking around Pacific Heights for shopping, strolling, the views, lunch, coffee shops etc. 

Here's a little info on the area.
Pacific Heights

If you're an art lover you shouldn't miss The San Francisco Museum of Contemporary Art  http://www.sfmoma.org/

If you're a foodie check out The Ferry Building and Embarcadero area 
http://www.ferrybuildingmarketplace.com/
If you're there on a weekend (Saturday early), the Ferry Plaza Farmer's Market is a site to behold.

That should get you started.
Have fun.

----------


## Island Visitor

The Wine Country. 

If I am ever exiled from the Southeast US and St Barth refuses me sanctuary, I will move, with haste, to Napa Valley.

----------


## Theresa

Thanks everyone!  These suggestions sound perfect.

----------


## barbh

I live "here". It's a great area and you won't be wanting for things to see, do and eat (check our chowhound.com for the later). 
One word of advice. It can be chilly in the summer. Come prepared for cool evenings in the City. 
Barbara

----------


## JEK

> I live "here". It's a great area and you won't be wanting for things to see, do and eat (check our chowhound.com for the later). 
> One word of advice. It can be chilly in the summer. Come prepared for cool evenings in the City. 
> Barbara



Or buy sweatshirts as the other tourists do :-)

----------


## andynap

> I live "here". It's a great area and you won't be wanting for things to see, do and eat (check our chowhound.com for the later). 
> One word of advice. It can be chilly in the summer. Come prepared for cool evenings in the City. 
> Barbara 
> 
> 
> 
> Or buy sweatshirts as the other tourists do :-)



I bet that's a neat look in a nice restaurant. Theresa would never dress like that.

----------


## Theresa

Andy, you know me too well.

----------


## andynap

> Andy, you know me too well.




Thank you.

----------


## Island Visitor

> I live "here". It's a great area and you won't be wanting for things to see, do and eat (check our chowhound.com for the later). 
> One word of advice. It can be chilly in the summer. Come prepared for cool evenings in the City. 
> Barbara



That is bone solid truth.  The coldest I have EVER been was one day standing on a bluff overlooking the Golden Gate Bridge in a windbreaker and sweatshirt.  They import the wind directly from Alaska and it seemed colder than it did the two years I actually lived in Alaska.

----------


## andynap

I think Theresa heeded the advice.

----------


## Theresa

Thank you everyone for your advice.  I had a wonderful time in San Francisco.  I found it to be a beautiful city full of European flair.  The selection of cafes and restaurants was more than impressive.  I especially loved the selection of Italian cafes in North Beach.  The highlight of my dining experiences was Restaurant Gary Danko.  The service was simply perfect, as was the atmosphere.  I chose the five course chef's tasting menu with wine pairings and truly enjoyed every bite/sip. It was a meal to remember.

As for the weather, I certainly did my research and thought I was prepared.  Not!  Despite my layers, I remained pretty chilly all week.  On Friday, I must have stood in the same place IV mentioned.  The wind howled and the fog rolled in and I was chilled to the bone.  Nevertheless, I had a great time and hope to return in the near future.

----------


## JoshA

I've had an annual summer gathering with colleagues at the Presidio which is right at the Golden Gate. Despite years of experience, I never seem to bring clothes that are warm enough. I've taken sweaters and fleeces but haven't yet buckled under and admitted to myself that one needs to dress as if to go skiing.

----------


## JEK

> Thank you everyone for your advice.  I had a wonderful time in San Francisco.  I found it to be a beautiful city full of European flair.  The selection of cafes and restaurants was more than impressive.  I especially loved the selection of Italian cafes in North Beach.  The highlight of my dining experiences was Restaurant Gary Danko.  The service was simply perfect, as was the atmosphere.  I chose the five course chef's tasting menu with wine pairings and truly enjoyed every bite/sip. It was a meal to remember.
> 
> As for the weather, I certainly did my research and thought I was prepared.  Not!  Despite my layers, I remained pretty chilly all week.  On Friday, I must have stood in the same place IV mentioned.  The wind howled and the fog rolled in and I was chilled to the bone.  Nevertheless, I had a great time and hope to return in the near future.



Did you buy a *sweatshirt* to survive? Now you know why so many sweatshirts are sold in the SF in the summer :-)

----------


## Theresa

No, JEK, I never did purchase that sweatshirt.  I can be pretty stubborn.  I admit, at one point it seemed like I was wearing every piece of clothing I brought with me (not a chic look at all), and still I was chilly!  I clearly packed more for a week long trip in SF than I ever would for a 2 week stay in SBH.  I wonder how that could be ;-)  Regardless, I'm really not complaining as I loved the city and can't wait to return with my husband in tow.

----------

